# how to install a star nut with out special tools?



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

can you tell me in detail how to install a star nut with out special tools, first time doing build and i dont want to make any mistakes...


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

go to park tool's site for proper procedure and then replace the proper tool with a m6 screw


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

this is how I usually do it.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Replace-a-mountain-bike-front-fork-for-older-MTBs/step10/Cut-the-fork-to-size-and-install-the-star-nut/

at least to get it started. Lately, I've been using a 3/4-1"wooden dowel or appropriate sized socket from wrench set to get in straight(er), compared to tapping on the screw.


----------



## AL29er (Jan 14, 2004)

I have been using a spare topcap with a shock eyelet reducer to standoff the starnut from the topcap (you could also use some washers). Getting it started is a pain, but otherwise it is a uneventful procedure. Just keep an eye on it and straighten it out if/when it goes off vertical


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

thanks the m6 screw worked, at first it went in really crooked but i took my time tapping it in and it straightened out....cool


----------



## jmadams13 (Sep 28, 2008)

This can be dangerous if not seated completely straight. By dangerous I mean it can be impossible at times to set the preload on the headset if its even a tad off, and a improper adjusted headset can be dangerous. I'm not saying it can't be done, and I have done it myself, just be careful and meticulous when seating it and very gentle. A shop would do it for like 5 bucks. Thats what we charge if you bring the nut, 8 if you don't.


----------

